# Bobcats Fact/Fiction



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

The board has died down recently so maybe this brings some activity

I'll start; Fact or Fiction

Bobcats compete for a playoff spot this year


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'll play.I'll say true,even though that's optimistic and it probably depends a lot on noone else getting better and by competing I don't mean they'll end up with more than about 37 wins.I think they probably just miss the playoffs




True or False: Brevin Knight plays the entire season for Charlotte


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Diable said:


> True or False: Brevin Knight plays the entire season for Charlotte


fiction, he has great trade value, and the kitty cats are a building team.

its not so bad if the Cats miss the playoffs either. pretty good lookin draft class coming out


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Don't forget to ask a question

Fact/Fiction: Okafor returns to rookie form


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Total fiction, unfortunately.


True or False: MJ stays on the business end of things and doesn't end up coaching or, God forbid, playing.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't think Jordan really does any of that stuff.The guy has a lot of stuff going on and I would bet that he spends a lot more time on the golf course than he does in his office.I really see him as more of a figurehead.He's also going to be 44 next season and the Bobcats really won't be a very attractive team to coach or play for.If he thought a 44 year old Michael Jordan would make the difference between winning a title or not then you might have a serious discussion.He knows very well that he was only a shadow of himself in Washington,but more relevant to us he didn't make anyone forget Red Auerbach either.No way Jordan coaches a team that isn't going to make him look like a good coach and I really can't see him playing unless he really believes that he's still got what it takes to be great.

Faction/Fiction Adam Morrison wins ROY.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Fact Hes got the green light from day one to be our main offensive weapon and with a good distributor in Felton and decent low post options to get him open looks hes gonna make it rain

Fact/ Ficiton: Melvin Ely gets traded before deadline (This is assuming he even stays on)


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Fiction, he'll get dealt before the season starts, not sure if that will count as fact since it is before the deadline .

F|F: Wallace getting 2+ steals and blocks again


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Fiction, Last year with all the injuries Wallace was playing power forward quite often and got blocked shots off of help defense from the paint this year with Emeka and May returning he won't be counted on as much for his help defense he will probably get the steals but i doubt he gets the blocks he will probably be somewhere close to it though

Fact/Fiction: We have a new coach by the begining of next season


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Fiction. Bernie will feel he has created this team and feels he should be apart of the franchise


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Fact/Fiction: Walter Hermann adjusts to the NBA well and provides a good spark off the bench


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Fiction. I was wrong to laugh about him before--he's not as bad as all that--but I don't think he's any kind of consistent production off the bench. Hope I'm wrong.

Will Jake Voskuhl's existance make any difference to anybody in Charlotte this year, for good or bad?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Fiction, unless you mean to the fans in charity events, then MAYBE.

F|F: Charlotte makes about 3 trades by the deadline


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Fiction, I think we will make 2, unloading Ely and Brevin 

Fact/Fiction, The Bobcats avoid finishing last in the divison


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We were better than Atlanta last year and I don't see that changing a great deal.Of course a lot depends on what happens with Melvin and Brevin.If we move them for draft picks then we'd be worse this year and probably better in the future.

Fact or fiction Bobcats win 40 games this season


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I know it might be overconfident but i'm going to say fact but it depends heavily on Okafor and May coming back strong and Morrison having a great rookie year. If last year was just bad luck then I think we can aproach that number.

Fact/Fiction; Bobcats will end up regretting taking Morrison over Gay or Roy


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Everyone knows I wanted Roy because I see him as a more complete NBA player.Gay is a SF which we didn't need and I really don't know what to think of him because he seems to take too much for granted IMO.I think Roy is going to be a damned good NBA player and that he would have been perfect in the backcourt with Raymond.I have a lot of doubts about Morrison's defense and whether or not he'll be able to play SG where we need to plug him in.

So I say it's a fact because I'm afraid that Morrison is going to be one dimensional with his weakness on defense cancelling out a good part of what he does well.Mostly I think that Roy would have been a much better fit.

Fact/Fiction Raymond Felton continues to play at the same level of play as the last 30 games of the season.Bonus F/F will he be better than that and thus become an elite NBA point guard.


----------

